# Some opera fun



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought it would be nice to have a thread that dealt with some of the less serious side of opera, especially if it didn't actually deal with a real one. I ran across this old clip on youtube. It's of a concert given by Carol Burnett and Beverly Sills (who were apparently great friends) at the Metropolitan opera. Most of it is them singing duets and a few funny skits, but this one really stands out from the rest. It has Beverly Sills playing the role of Caterina the Tsarina and Carol Burnett playing the role of her maidservant Olga. I found it hysterical, and I hope you do too. If anyone else has something similar, please share.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This is about a guy who's a huge fan of Sam Ramey & who wrote a song for him to sing. If you read the comments underneath the video you'll see how the story unfolded.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

The fantastic cats duet by Rossini! Rossini is forever the funniest composer!


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Kill the rabbit! :lol:


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Hesoos said:


> More fun Rossini! :tiphat:The finale of Act 1 from L'Italiana in Algieri. The principals go mad at the finale of the act because a big surprise, like the principals the music goes mad too: :lol:
> 
> *STRETTA DEL FINALE 1	STRETTA DEL FINALE 1
> Taddeo, Mustafà, Elvira, Isabella, Zulma, Lindoro, Haly*
> ...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Soprano Surprise


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

I laughed very much when I saw for the first time Die Fledermaus. Actually I laughed for days no matter if I was at work, in the toilets or sleeping....:lol:

When I try to imagine the story of the bat, an abandoned and drunken person dressed as a bat in the center of town, exposed to ridicule... :lol: I still can't stop !!! :lol:


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Soprano Surprise !!!!



Very fun!!! It'd be fun if the three tenors had can do it!! :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hesoos said:


> Soprano Surprise !!!!
> 
> Very fun!!! It'd be fun if the three tenors had can do it!! :tiphat:


I think Plácido Domingo could still do it!


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

That's not spectacular like the soprano surprise but that will do in this thread:

Is the fly duet from Offenbach's orpheus in the underworld. Jupiter (Naouri) is converted in fly and tries to seduce Euridice (Dessay). The fly sings like a fly and Euridice is so pleased 






What does the fly do to Euridice at the end??? I never understand...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hesoos said:


> Is the fly duet from Offenbach's orpheus in the underworld. Jupiter (Naouri) is converted in fly and tries to seduce Euridice (Dessay). The fly sings like a fly and Euridice is so pleased


Always great to see this husband & wife performing together 



Hesoos said:


> What does the fly do to Euridice at the end??? I never understand...


Whatever it is, she enjoys it! :lol:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Always great to see this husband & wife performing together
> 
> Whatever it is, she enjoys it! :lol:


I always wonder whether this is where they first met. After that scene you'd reckon they've got to know each other quite well!


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Soprano Surprise


Haha that wasn't the surprise I was expecting at all!


----------



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

PDQ Bach is always great. This may be my favorite by him: Iphegenia in Brooklyn






I know it's technically a cantata, but it's still singing and still funny.

I'll try and find some good stuff from 'The Abduction of Figaro'.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

In this video, a funny singing professor. From argentina I think.
Watch the minute 1.38, and the minute 9.30


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

The funniest Seinfield episode! Seinfield and his friends go to the opera to see I Pagliacci by Leoncavallo, then appears a crazy Pagliacci fun:


----------



## LittleSoubrette (Feb 6, 2013)

This is from the Hey Arnold episode "What's Opera, Arnold?" It was played as the episode's credit song. Note the tune of the toreador's song from "Carmen." 






Just as a side note, the full episode is also up on YouTube. I remember it being the first time I was ever interested in opera, and I swear to god, I thought the lyrics to Carmen's aria were "I'm Ruth McCarmen, and awfully charmin'..." for the longest time.


----------

